# 686/New Balance boots



## Danger Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

I have 686 New Balance 790's. I really like them. They were comfortable for my wide feet. Only thing I didn't like is that I got traditional laces. I should have just paid a bit more and got the BOA. Sounds like you got a great deal on yours. You should enjoy them.


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just an update.

I am loving the 686/NB 580 double Boas. I've been wearing them around the house at night to try to break them in before next week. I initially thought I would wear them tightened as much as possible (because I could never get my old boots tight enough and I thought the Boa would help) but I am finding that "cranked down" causes hotspots whereas "just snug" feels nice.


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey if you got them for that price it's an amazing deal

I saw them for $450


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

KG29 said:


> Hey if you got them for that price it's an amazing deal
> 
> I saw them for $450



They only have 9s left but this is where I got them.

686 New Balance Snowboard Boots 2010

$179.95, free shipping. I found 25% (or thereabouts) discount code online to take it down even more.


----------



## chrono (Jan 10, 2012)

When you bought them did you buy according to your shoe size or? I measure for a size 8 but I'm wondering if these run small or...hm... they look good though.


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

chrono said:


> When you bought them did you buy according to your shoe size or? I measure for a size 8 but I'm wondering if these run small or...hm... they look good though.


I wear my snowboard boots a half-size or so smaller than regular shoes. I want to feel the boot edge with my toes.

I had not tried this one beforehand (which goes against everything I usually say) but I told myself the deal was too good to pass up and I could return them if they didn't fit. Thankfully, they did.


----------



## randomkoreandud (Jan 5, 2011)

so is the consensus that they fit like new balance sneakers? or size down?


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

randomkoreandud said:


> so is the consensus that they fit like new balance sneakers? or size down?


I don't own New Balance sneakers but probably.

Although I don't know many people who want their snowboard boots fitting like sneakers. Snowboard boots should be snug all the way around.


----------



## randomkoreandud (Jan 5, 2011)

can anyone review the 686 new balances vs nikes???


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, I can't - and only one other person here has 686/NB boots.

Either buy some online knowing you are willing to return them if they don't fit (check the return policy!) or try them on in a store first. Given that these were closeouts, I had to do the former - but everthing worked out fine.


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

My friend has been riding for over 15 years. 

LOVES these boots and said it's the first time he has ever found a boot that stops his heel lift. $.02


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm a big fan of 686 and NB, so I've been really interested in these boots since they were first introduced 3yrs ago. Unfortunately not a single store around here stocks them, so I haven't been able to try them on, and I can't buy without trying!


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

old thread revival here...

i just picked up the 580 double boas over labor day at a shop in Big Bear, CA. marked down to 99! couldnt believe the fit. the fit much like their sneakers in size and are super comfortable. i put em on and played with the kids outside for like 4 hours and almost forgot i was wearing snow boots. i havent ridden them yet, as nothing near me is open yet. feels like a good stiff boot though. thats what i was hoping for. my DCs packed out way too much and are too loose, plus have numerous "hot spots" or pressure points. they made my feet ache until they went numb. not a good combo for freeriding! or any type of riding for that matter. 

if i remember, i will come back and update with my thoughts on the boots. the wife finally let me get a season pass this year, so really hoping for a good winter to put em through the paces; no pun intended.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Surprisingly, REI started carrying them this year. Pretty shocked that they have them while none of the core local shops carry them such as Evo and Snowboard Connection. I tried them on, loved them, and swiped my cc. Tried them out for the first time yesterday so will have to throw up a review at some point.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> Surprisingly, REI started carrying them this year. Pretty shocked that they have them while none of the core local shops carry them such as Evo and Snowboard Connection. I tried them on, loved them, and swiped my cc. Tried them out for the first time yesterday so will have to throw up a review at some point.


I'm on the 580 focus boa right now. Fucking sweet. So responsive.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

wernersl said:


> I'm on the 580 focus boa right now. Fucking sweet. So responsive.


And at least 1lb. lighter than most other boots out there.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

i rode the 790's the first season they came out... and they were horrible. I seriously couldnt be in them for an hour... they made my feet hurt and cramp. i have no idea why. i work at a shop and worn plenty of boots. but this just didn't mingle with me feet well. compared to my nike vapens. they were a stiffer boot than vapens.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The 580 is a completely different beast, and has evolved over the last 4 years as well, so it's nothing like the same model from 2 seasons ago either. You referenced Nike Vapens, but those are softer boots so most boots would be stiffer.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

I clicked this link and for some reason thought. this was from OP. 



randomkoreandud said:


> can anyone review the 686 new balances vs nikes???


any ways. i thought id share my experiences with the two. must have also missed that we were talking about 580's


----------



## wds178 (Sep 26, 2012)

I've had near the exact opposite experience as zk0ot. Tried on a pr of Nikes (ZF1s) at the store & couldn't get them off fast enough. They immediately made my feet hurt. Kind of odd seeing as I wear Nike shoes daily. Then I tried on a pr of 686/NBs (580 speed lace). So plush. On the stiffer side, but that's what I like. I've been wearing them for a season now & continue to like them. They may be a bit bulkier than some boots out there, but that doesn't really bother me.

I don't mean to say this like zk0ot is wrong. Instead to point out that not every boot is for everyone and that you really need to try before you buy.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok...so Ive ridden the 580 focus boa 8 days so far this season. Let me start by saying I do not spend any time in the park. I am a cruiser and high speed charger. This is a STIFF boot, but I have to say they are the most comfortable Ive ridden to date. I really like the focus boa system, which makes getting in and out a breeze. Its also nice to be able to loosen up with a snap between runs. Ive ridden in a variety of conditions so far this season...everything from slushy early season crap to about a foot of powder. These boots are extremely responsive. Actually loosened up the ratchets a bit till I got used to the response. That teamed with my NS RaptorX with Rome Arsenal bindings, I dont want to sneeze on a high speed charge.

With that said, I did have a problem with one of the ratches. On the left boot while cranking on the lower ratchet (side of the boot) I noticed the ratchet wouldnt lock properly. Luckily it was the lower section of the boot and I dont crank those down to tight anyway. I contacted boa...not new balance/686 and I have a replacement kit, as well as an additional side and tounge ratchet kit on the way (for spares). 22 bucks in the shopping cart, but once the order was placed it was on the house. Just used the redeem guarantee and it brings you to the warranty page. https://www2.boatechnology.com/warranty.php. Good to know for anyone with the boa system.

the moral of the story...I will continue to jam on this boot this season and will only replace if I totally screw them up. Otherwise I dont see myself switching boots any time soon.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

WernerSL or Triple8Sol, any update or feedback on these ??

the user base is so small for these its tough to get any feedback.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

w0318 said:


> WernerSL or Triple8Sol, any update or feedback on these ??
> 
> the user base is so small for these its tough to get any feedback.


Well with this season coming up I have no plans to change boots. Rode 19 days last season. That included a run down firebreak St heavenly in Lake Tahoe. Slush, heavy poo, tracks galore, boulders, creeks, logs... Name it. Glad I had a responsive boot and board combo. Don't hesitate. And they run true to size. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

how is it in terms of stiffness? i am riding an 6 year old Salmon Dialogue and think they are mid stiff ( 5 or 6 rating)? 

sometimes i do notice my turns are sloppy and slow to go toe to heel. i wonder if a stiffer boot is what i need to upgrade to.

thanks for replying to this 2year old thread!


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

w0318 said:


> how is it in terms of stiffness? i am riding an 6 year old Salmon Dialogue and think they are mid stiff ( 5 or 6 rating)?
> 
> sometimes i do notice my turns are sloppy and slow to go toe to heel. i wonder if a stiffer boot is what i need to upgrade to.
> 
> thanks for replying to this 2year old thread!


Not even a year old. Anyway... I'd say they are up there. Maybe 8. Only thing stiffer that I've ridden is a and burton step in boot. But then they were like a hybrid ski boot. Very heavy and uncomfortable. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I ended up having to return these boots, luckily I got them from REI. They broke down after only maybe 30 days of riding with plenty of hiking mixed in there. One of the main issues was that the lower zone wouldn't get as tight as I needed it. Tightening the lower zone to its limit may have also related to the other issue, which was when the ankle area broke down and no longer provided proper support. I should have taken some pics, as I can't really describe how it looked. Basically they were very comfortable out of the box, and were great for the first 20 days, then started to break down rapidly.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> I ended up having to return these boots, luckily I got them from REI. They broke down after only maybe 30 days of riding with plenty of hiking mixed in there. One of the main issues was that the lower zone wouldn't get as tight as I needed it. Tightening the lower zone to its limit may have also related to the other issue, which was when the ankle area broke down and no longer provided proper support. I should have taken some pics, as I can't really describe how it looked. Basically they were very comfortable out of the box, and were great for the first 20 days, then started to break down rapidly.


Wondering if you just got a bad set or if this will be the norm. I put almost 20 days on em last year. Held up just fine. I'll see what happens this season. Kind of curious how exactly they broke down on ya. Would have liked to see the damage.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't think they were defective at all. Just not durable enough. I'm pretty hard on boots from riding, constant strapping in, and plenty of hiking and hanging out mixed in.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Just hoping when I hit 20 days (next time out) they will maintain.


----------

